# what is the most epic fail you have ever had?



## Ares (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine has got to be dieing at round 1 in nazi zombies


----------



## Attaman (Sep 1, 2009)

"I only need one more hit to kill the enemy, they need at least two to kill me.  At least, I think they do.  A Chitin Dagger's only 3 damage max, right?"


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 1, 2009)

8 kills 34 deaths in Quake Live.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 1, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> 8 kills 34 deaths in Quake Live.



Pfft, try 0 kills and 40 deaths on Jedi Academy

Anyway my biggest epic fail was probably in Super Mario World when I died on the first pitfall...


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> 8 kills 34 deaths in Quake Live.


 
Try 103 deaths 7 kills on TF2.

Yep, i WAS a noob.


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 1, 2009)

1 kill-20 deaths against people alot more noobish then I


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 1, 2009)

I decide to pick up Warhawk after neglecting the PS3 because it's a naughty girl.  As soon as I hop in a plane it explodes.  This happened 5 more times before I decided to learn from my mistakes and hope in an AA gun.  :T


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

If by fail, you mean failure, then Id say playing Runescape for a whole six years..


----------



## NukaXhownD (Sep 1, 2009)

Fallout 3. I rush a rocket-launcher wielding Super Mutant Brute with a chaingun. I get blown to kingdom come. The Mutie failed harder, however; after I'm in the 3rd person deathcam, the idiot _walks up to my dead body, *aims the rocket launcher STRAIGHT DOWN*_, and (I shit you not) blows himself up.

Artihfishul inteluhjence. :V


----------



## NukaXhownD (Sep 1, 2009)

Also, 0 kills 42 deaths in Quake Live. I dislike that game. -_x'


----------



## Horrorshow (Sep 2, 2009)

Deciding to buy KoFXII.

But having Raiden in it makes it alright.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 2, 2009)

NukaXhownD said:


> Fallout



Thanks for reminding me.

Playing Fallout 1, inside the Military Base.  I've been setting my party back as far as possible to avoid them taking damage from the Super Mutants and their "I do more damage than you have health in a single attack" weapons.  Also, trying to kill the Mutants fast enough to not trigger the alarm.  Eventually I managed to do this, but that's not the point of this story.

I had managed to set my party at the very end of the long hallway leading into... either the bedroom or the cafeteria.  Don't recall for sure, it's the same floor as the Med-Bay.  Well, I walk forward and open fire on the enemies.  My party is all the way back at the end of the hall, completely out of the arcs of fire of the minigun enemies, too far back to be triggered to attack, and for the most part safe.

Except from the one Super Mutant with a rocket launcher, who had a straight shot at me down the hall.  His turn to attack comes, he makes a shot... and it goes right past me.

My literal words were "You're fucking shitting me." as I watched the rocket ever-so-slowly trail down the hall, fly towards my party... and gib Dogmeat & Ian.  I was just sitting there, going "Wow... that really just happened" for about a minute before I decided "reload the game."  

Morale of the story?  Don't stand your party in a tight group down the end of a hallway where an attack that misses you is going to scream right into them.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 2, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Playing Fallout 1, inside the Military Base.  I've been setting my party back as far as possible to avoid them taking damage from the Super Mutants and their "I do more damage than you have health in a single attack" weapons.  Also, trying to kill the Mutants fast enough to not trigger the alarm.  Eventually I managed to do this, but that's not the point of this story.
> 
> ...



You managed to keep Dogmeat and Ian alive all the way to the Military Base? I'm impressed.

My most epic fail... Well, there was that one time in NetHack where I actually died within one turn.  Stepped off of the stairs you start on, right into a falling rock trap - DYWYPI? (There's a funny special message you get when that happens, too.)


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Sep 2, 2009)

my most favourite wasn't much of a failure it was a DOUBLE KO from street fighter 4 then both characters falled and it was a draw game.

I was using Cammy and I was fighting a Blanka pro on street fighter 4, blanka won the first round by time over, I won the second match by using the ultra while my opponent was defending to finish him off, the final round  got really fucking ugly for both me and blanka we managed to last 90 seconds again but at the end I dashed to blanka when I got him off gaurd I did Cannon strike (in air) and blanka attacked me simoutainously with a upward roll attack and the match ended as a DOUBLE KO I was fucking shocked to see that and I laughed so hard in shock at this failure when the music just went dead silent and said "Draw game".


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 2, 2009)

S4 League-
Theres a game mode where you play similar to Halo's Juggernaut
The level we were playing on had a bunch of trees, and it was my turn to be the Juggernaut, sadly those I was had to kill all flew up into the trees and sat there for the full round making me unable to kill them


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 2, 2009)

played unreal tournament 2 online and never got one kill.  I died like...400 times


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a billion fail stories, but one of my favourite, was whipping around a corner with a rocket launcher in Halo, to find that my target was A LOT closer then I thought he was. Shot him in the face with a rocket, and killed us both. 

Or how I tried to solo the tank at the top of Mercy Hospital, and got a one-way trip to downtown.


----------



## Envy (Sep 2, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You managed to keep Dogmeat and Ian alive all the way to the Military Base? I'm impressed.



That's impressive? I kept all my party members alive until the end of the game... Except Dogmeat, who I had to take to the desert and shoot to sneak into the cathedral.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 2, 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R., where I got to a radioactive tunnel at the very beginning of the game. It threw lightning even from my ass.


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

*Arma 2*

I was Driving A HUGE PLAN the _c-130J_ ,Plane Full,Im Getting over the Drop Zone and...Out out of Fuel....All the Team was dead,Cauz i din't take the time to fuel :S


----------



## ivanstrelok (Sep 2, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Pfft, try 0 kills and 40 deaths on Jedi Academy
> 
> Anyway my biggest epic fail was probably in Super Mario World when I died on the first pitfall...


lol same here,i hate you mario ><


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

I can't remember any recent ones.. >> I was playing some online Pokemon game awhile back though, and my like.. level 5 Charmander got 1 hit KO'd by a level 2 Pidgey or something. --; Apparently it was a glitch though.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmm... Tough one. I can think of some epic _wins_ though, like that time I caught Mewtwo in PokÃ©mon Fire Red with an Ultra Ball... Epic fails are rarer for me though. Hmm... Ok, once, playing Starfox Assault, I died on Fortuna, on bronze-level difficulty. And on numerous occasions, playing Pac-Man, I've died on the first level.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 2, 2009)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2. I learned to use the snake cam the hard way :V I rushed in to a room with 10 shotgun carrying terrorists x3 My dad laughed his ass off (We played some coop, he's pretty good for being a racing gamer :V) GOD DAMMIT I WANNA GET THAT GAME AND JUST SHOTGUN THE FUCKERS IN THE FAAAACE /Rage
In other news: Mass Effect hates me >:c


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 2, 2009)

I was telling bar stories around a campfire someone called me a liar and a cinder hit my pant leg and... yeah my pants caught on fire.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 2, 2009)

In supreme commander I accidentally nuked my own base and in Arma2 I accidentally called in an air strike on myself.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Kyoujin said:


> I can't remember any recent ones.. >> I was playing some online Pokemon game awhile back though, and my like.. level 5 Charmander got 1 hit KO'd by a level 2 Pidgey or something. --; Apparently it was a glitch though.



Sounds like Pokemon World Online, been Moderator of that MMORPG for a while, and yea, it IS buggy as hell


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 2, 2009)

waht iz fale?


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> waht iz fale?


 you sir are fale enuf to qualifie 4 WIN!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 2, 2009)

Envy said:


> That's impressive? I kept all my party members alive until the end of the game... Except Dogmeat, who I had to take to the desert and shoot to sneak into the cathedral.



Ian always managed to get killed in my games, before the Necropolis usually.  And Dogmeat... well, his sole method of attack relies on closing to melee range.  And if Ian's behind him with his 10mm SMG kiss the poor pooch goodbye.  Never get in front of Ian.  (Maybe that's why he tended to die on me, because I refused to take point with him around.)


----------



## Trapmagius (Sep 4, 2009)

I got perfected two rounds in a row with Potemkin (had played him for about two years) when a friend used Bridget (he never plays Bridget). I was in such utter state of shock I didn't play with Potemkin for two whole months.


----------



## TehSean (Sep 4, 2009)

Even when it doesn't seem like your fault, it feels really bad.. Like if the mouse skips, or spazzes out because a piece of dust got on the optical lens and you just hang there in the middle of a fight like a fool in a FPS game.. hahahaha


----------



## Liam (Sep 4, 2009)

I hadn't played halo3 in a while, so I tried some team SWAT.  I came around a corner saw another guy panicked, and within 2 seconds I was booted.


----------



## Teracat (Sep 4, 2009)

In Brawl, my friend and I were down to our last lives. I was Dedede. I begin to charge up a smash attack just as a party ball opens above my head.

Bob-ombs rain down all around me, my friend leaps to the other side of the stage. Smash, kaboom, I lose forever.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 4, 2009)

Buying a Wii instead of a 360. I'm not a Nintendo fanboy, but I had high hopes for it.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 4, 2009)

Dayken said:


> Buying a Wii instead of a 360. I'm not a Nintendo fanboy, but I had high hopes for it.



I thought the Wii was going to be the future of gaming. But it ended up like the Segway.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I thought the Wii was going to be the future of gaming. But it ended up like the Segway.



I wasn't the only one who said "Wait, that's it? That's all? Fuck you, Dean, I thought you were giving us something profound." when "IT" aka the Segway was revealed?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 4, 2009)

Playing Morrowind and buying Team Fortress 2 thinking it's actually going to live up to what everyone says they are.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting all the way to the end of Back To The Future, and then blowing the last part (driving up to 88 MPH and getting to the wire) by only going 87 MPH. Worst part is, the entire game, you mess up, at least you have extra lives. The final part is a one-shot-only deal. You mess up, you lose the game. (HA! You just lost The Game!)


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

What? morrowinds the best rpg ive played. Driving through crash mode in burnout without hitting anything.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Getting all the way to the end of Back To The Future, and then blowing the last part (driving up to 88 MPH and getting to the wire) by only going 87 MPH. Worst part is, the entire game, you mess up, at least you have extra lives. The final part is a one-shot-only deal. You mess up, you lose the game. (HA! You just lost The Game!)



Good grief, you actually played that LJN shovelware past the first two levels?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 5, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> What? morrowinds the best rpg ive played.



And that's what creates hype backlash. Being todl it's the best will make people think it's the best so little things will pile up and make them get bored and not think it's the best after all.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 5, 2009)

The biggest let-down is the combat really. Storyline is all there and not GENERIC RRRAWRG EVIL BAD INVADING, SAVE US MIGHTY PLAYER CHARACTER.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> The biggest let-down is the combat really. Storyline is all there and not GENERIC RRRAWRG EVIL BAD INVADING, SAVE US MIGHTY PLAYER CHARACTER.



"GRR, OUTSIDER TRASH, WE DON'T LIKE YOU! QUIT PRETENDING TO BE THE BADASS SAVIOR INCARNATE! ...Oh shit, you ARE the Badass Savior Reincarnate? Our bad."

If you don't think I killed every fucking smartmouth-xenophobe-turned-worshipful-sycophant Ordinator in Vivec (and then Vivec himself) after killing Dagoth Ur, think again.

I don't forget.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Good grief, you actually played that LJN shovelware past the first two levels?



Yes, though used the NES Advantage controller and the "slo-mo" button during the first two "boss" scenes (the Cafe fight and the Classroom scene). Also had Back To The Future 2 & 3...(never beat the 2 part of the game so never tried 3).


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 5, 2009)

Tycho said:


> "GRR, OUTSIDER TRASH, WE DON'T LIKE YOU! QUIT PRETENDING TO BE THE BADASS SAVIOR INCARNATE! ...Oh shit, you ARE the Badass Savior Reincarnate? Our bad."
> 
> If you don't think I killed every fucking smartmouth-xenophobe-turned-worshipful-sycophant Ordinator in Vivec (and then Vivec himself) after killing Dagoth Ur, think again.
> 
> I don't forget.



I pretty much am/was forced to kill Ordinators since they attacked me on sight..and yes I did all the tribal bullshit with the three (or four?) groups and finally being summoned by Vivec.

Atop that, I was Argonian...and female..this is the game I grew a dislike for the Dunmer due to the whole slavery issue with the beast races..I went and killed almost all the senior Telvanni ranking NPC (minus that one younger guy)..oh I must be rambling again.

I think my epic fail was in Fallout 3 on PC with mods, being outnumbered by raiders or super mutants and being inadequetly armed and supplied. Being killed by grenades and losing a limb or so was amusing.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I once took out all of balmora... Does this have to be a sp game? Cuz I've failed miserably in WWII online before.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 5, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> The biggest let-down is the combat really.



But apparently, it's "intelligent" for your dagger to go directly through an enemy like butter


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> And that's what creates hype backlash. Being todl it's the best will make people think it's the best so little things will pile up and make them get bored and not think it's the best after all.





Digitalpotato said:


> But apparently, it's "intelligent" for your dagger to go directly through an enemy like butter



You do know Morrowind is just simplified Daggerfall. Just because something isn't as good as Daggerfall doesn't mean it was a bad game. Is it any smarter for you to keep swiping at an enemy there from left to right and forward hopelessly until you break your wrist and FINALLY attack?


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 5, 2009)

the biggest fail videogame wise?

I bought a game called "azurick" for original Xbox. 

2nd biggest would be breaking my controller playing ninja gaiden from rapid button press. 

I guess 3rd would be blowing myself to bits trying to rocket jump in TFC and TF2..


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 5, 2009)

Playing Halo 3 against a friend, jumped off a pipe and shot at him with a rocket launcher... Only to have shot a dangling light fixture I somehow managed to jump behind and killed myself...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't think of much right now (but I'm sure there's a lot)... but I main Medic on TF2, but was healing a filthy bloody Spy for AGES one match-- running about the base and everything. I remember the shame of having the real Pyro have to destroy him for me.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Sep 5, 2009)

Reading this topic


----------



## Seas (Sep 5, 2009)

Ares said:


> Mine has got to be dieing at round 1 in nazi zombies



Once, I died at 00:00 , the last second in a zombie survival mod of Combat Arms fps game, as the last survivor, by falling off a rooftop while escaping :\


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 5, 2009)

In DISSIDIA I was killed by a manikin who's initial HP was 1.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 6, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> You do know Morrowind is just simplified Daggerfall. Just because something isn't as good as Daggerfall doesn't mean it was a bad game. Is it any smarter for you to keep swiping at an enemy there from left to right and forward hopelessly until you break your wrist and FINALLY attack?



You're perhaps the first person to notice why people thought Morrowind was consolifing everything. 

And when did I say that I thought Morrowind was a bad game? I don't recall saying the game was bad...just massively overrated and overhyped to high heaven.


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a new EPIC PHAIL its when Im playing a game on my PS2 and I get soooo mad I slammed the controller on the floor, then it bounced up and hit my testicles and it burned for 5 minutes


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I have a new EPIC PHAIL its when Im playing a game on my PS2 and I get soooo mad I slammed the controller on the floor, then it bounced up and hit my testicles and it burned for 5 minutes



Ouch, dude. That must have been quite a throw for the controller to bounce back up that far.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 7, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I have a new EPIC PHAIL its when Im playing a game on my PS2 and I get soooo mad I slammed the controller on the floor, then it bounced up and hit my testicles and it burned for 5 minutes



...I almost gotta see this. o.o


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

Possibly in game it was last night in Hardcore HQ call of duty 4.
Was on Crash, and the HQ spawned in the 3storey building.
I went in, claymore'd the top of each stairs into the room and then went to run to 3rd floor, but i thought id pop a smoke 'nade for good measure.
In my haste, i accidentally hit R2, and threw a frag instead.

The grenade killed 3 team-mates, but worse was the explosion set off the two claymores. this in turn accidentally killed the 2 team-mates coming up the stairs. And ergo, ''friendly fire will not be tolerated'' put me out.

A full 6-man team-kill. How much more epically can you fail then that?


----------



## Drecano (Sep 8, 2009)

On Monster Hunter for the PS2.  Was taking on Rathalos.  Doing rather well until I mistimed a dodge, got tailwhipped by him....that leaves bad health and the dizzy staus...then a Velociprey nipped my face....dead  >.=.<


----------



## Fenra (Sep 8, 2009)

So many L4D fails in verses mode come to mind, but the prime one being heading out of a safe room thinking "I gotta get that hunter!", he'd been hounding me the entire round, only to while trying to shoot him hitting a car alarm by accident and the ensuing hordes wiping my team, I quit right there out of pure shame and didnt log back on for a few hours. Thankfully I was playing with friends who found it funny but still dont let me forget it


----------



## Ares (Sep 8, 2009)

holy crap, too many fails X.x


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was telling bar stories around a campfire someone called me a liar and a cinder hit my pant leg and... yeah my pants caught on fire.



Oh wow. This really happened? XD



I can't think of much at the moment, but I once deleted a thread on the forums here and put my password in as the "Reason for deletion". So my password was just sitting there on the forums for all to see for a little while.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Oh wow. This really happened? XD
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of much at the moment, but I once deleted a thread on the forums here and put my password in as the "Reason for deletion". So my password was just sitting there on the forums for all to see for a little while.



Rofl, lucky ya didnt get hacked.. or did ya oO?

EDIT:  New epic failure.. I just swallowed a fly that was flying by my mouth, coughed it, then swallowed it again, almost strangled myself @_@  RIP fly, srry for the false hopes.. hungry now


----------



## Zolen (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm, While playing Halo 2 on a 3 vs 3 mode I got a hold of a rocket launcher and then as I was  aiming as a tank for the guy on the other team, my team mates all around trying to throw frags (I mean every one of them sucked at it) The trigger got stuck and just as I got it out and pushed the butten my shoving the controler around had made me target the ground.

In RL I was running up steps with a bookbag on my back a year ago and messed up and kicked the step, causing me to fall *up* the steps.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2009)

Dying multiple times in World 1-1 in Super Mario Bros. from the first Goomba. ._.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Saving over multiple save files in multiple games multiple times when I was near the end. >.<


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Dying multiple times in World 1-1 in Super Mario Bros. from the first Goomba. ._.



...

You didn't know about the A button, I'm guessing?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...
> 
> You didn't know about the A button, I'm guessing?



idk if this was his problem but once I jumped to early and died from that same goomba. It was embarrassing. >.< Shouldn't happen more then once though. I'd love to see a vid of it. lol


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Um well it has to be pulling the pin on a grenade in X-Com and not having enough action points to throw it resulting in half the squad being wiped out and then a hasty evacuation. I was feeling pretty done in.

And if tabletop wargames are included i Once had my necrons wiped out in 2 turns lol, bloody phase out and pie plates.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 9, 2009)

being on the last lvl of pac man 1 dot left and i ran into that god damn fu**ing blue ghost i was so pissed i smashed my nes on the floor with the game still in it


----------



## Klay (Sep 9, 2009)

I honestly can't think of the biggest fail i've had. Here a few different ones.

I bought oblivion on the 360 and destroyed my copy of the game from playing it to much.

I bought Overlord and accidentally kicked my 360 while playing it. I can't remember why though. I had to rebuy it. then I accidentally threw my hamper at the 360 while playing with it during a cut scene. Then I bought it again and I never finished it.

Another Oblivion related thing: I bought all the expansion packs over the internet. After downloading they wouldn't work. I bought them again and no dice, so I emailed customer support and they told me the expansion packs bought over the internet don't work on vista.

having my car die and getting killed by a zombie when I was like 3 hours (something like that I'm pretty sure I was really freaking close) into getting the zombie genocide achievement in Dead rising.

I think that sums it up.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Rofl, lucky ya didnt get hacked.. or did ya oO?
> 
> EDIT:  New epic failure.. I just swallowed a fly that was flying by my mouth, coughed it, then swallowed it again, almost strangled myself @_@  RIP fly, srry for the false hopes.. hungry now



Luckily, no. Heheh.

Poor fly.. I'm just imagining how terrified he must have been once his hopes for escape had been crushed a second time.



SirRob said:


> Dying multiple times in World 1-1 in Super Mario Bros. from the first Goomba. ._.



Oh wow, haha.. I think the only reason that goomba ever killed me was because of an unresponsive 25 year old button. No mistake on my part. xD


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 9, 2009)

I was just playing a pyro on TF2 with another pyro on my team, and both of us were trying to kill a third pyro, but he somehow managed to kill us both and steal our intelligence, then kill us a second time on the way to his base, then score and win the match...


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 9, 2009)

The purchase of my 360  and no, I didn't want a wii or PS3.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Luckily, no. Heheh.
> 
> Poor fly.. I'm just imagining how terrified he must have been once his hopes for escape had been crushed a second time.
> 
> ...



Whew, would've sucked if some troll saw your pass, logged in on your acc and decided to delete evry thread ='/.  And that goomba's braver than Bowser's whole army reunited, why?  Cuz while the other stay behind cowering in fear, that brave lil guy rushes at you w/o fear even if it knows it doesnt stand a chance!  World 1-1 Goomba, the Hero of Evil!


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

My epic fail: Tripping over a rock (And in some cases the cloth hats from the Koreans.) and dying from the fall in Crysis Warhead.

I mean really, I like realism and everything, but that just takes it too far >: (


----------



## Chroma102 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sticking myself by accident after getting my first killing frenzy on Social Slayer.

I was not pleased.
:/


----------



## Envy (Sep 10, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> My epic fail: Tripping over a rock (And in some cases the cloth hats from the Koreans.) and dying from the fall in Crysis Warhead.
> 
> I mean really, I like realism and everything, but that just takes it too far >: (



Man, you just reminded me of the real-life time when I broke my leg... While walking.

WTF, leg? Was the strain of my weight on your bone too much for you to handle? You do it all the time, every day. 
Bah, bah I say.


----------



## Klay (Sep 10, 2009)

Envy said:


> Man, you just reminded me of the real-life time when I broke my leg... While walking.
> 
> WTF, leg? Was the strain of my weight on your bone too much for you to handle? You do it all the time, every day.
> Bah, bah I say.



Thats even possible? lol

Did anything happen to it before you broke it? Or did it just decide to randomly brake while walking just to piss you off?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 10, 2009)

Envy said:


> Man, you just reminded me of the real-life time when I broke my leg... While walking.



Haha, you gotta love how accurately Crysis relates to real-life xD



Envy said:


> WTF, leg? Was the strain of my weight on your bone too much for you to handle? You do it all the time, every day.
> Bah, bah I say.



Maybe you tripped over a rock, or a cloth hat :V


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm playing an english paratrooper in WWII online, And after leaping out of the c-47, I see a tiger tank. Looking for a easy detpack kill, I tried to land on top of it, Only to have my guy die when he hits it. Adding insult to injury, I think the driver got credit for that kill..


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

I hit my GH:Metallica Red drum pad wayyyyyy too hard earlyer, the stick flew up out of my hand up to the ceiling, smashed the lightbulb and smacked me in the face on the way down

i was combing glass our of my hair for 5 min after that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> I hit my GH:Metallica Red drum pad wayyyyyy too hard earlyer, the stick flew up out of my hand up to the ceiling, smashed the lightbulb and smacked me in the face on the way down
> 
> i was combing glass our of my hair for 5 min after that.



I laughed SO hard.  Heck, were you stressed or something xD?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

I tried to take out Dr. Salvadore with a knife in Resident Evil 4. Though, in my defense, it was my first time playing.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 10, 2009)

I tried to jump a wide stream, misjudged the distance, and landed in the mud.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 11, 2009)

I played Perfect Cherry Blossom on Touhou, and 2nd Stage Boss Chen beat me. On Easy. And all of my Continues. Damn is that sad.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Whew, would've sucked if some troll saw your pass, logged in on your acc and decided to delete evry thread ='/.  And that goomba's braver than Bowser's whole army reunited, why?  Cuz while the other stay behind cowering in fear, that brave lil guy rushes at you w/o fear even if it knows it doesnt stand a chance!  World 1-1 Goomba, the Hero of Evil!



Haha.. yeah. I'm sure I'd have had my ass kicked, and probably not be a mod anymore if that happened XD


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 11, 2009)

Wasn't me, but I was playing TF2 and saw a spy on my team being ubered by a medic on the _other_ team. Then when it wore if he backstabbed him.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I laughed SO hard.  Heck, were you stressed or something xD?



Newtons 2nd law (i think :?)

'For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction'

Well, the GH drum is velocity sensative, the harder you hit the louder it gets, and the more points you can gain.
I was going to finish the final drum fill in 'For whom the bell tolls' with an epicly loud 'Red pad+Orange cymbal' hit, to gain bigger points.

But i forgot about Mr Newton, so because you hold the stick loose in between your fingers, i smacked it so hard the rubber made it bounce back up very quickly, i lost my already loose grip on the stick, and well... you know...

epic fail


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> I tried to take out Dr. Salvadore with a knife in Resident Evil 4. Though, in my defense, it was my first time playing.



wait what?

you still knew it was chainsaw vs tiny knife right?

*facepaw*


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> wait what?
> 
> you still knew it was chainsaw vs tiny knife right?
> 
> *facepaw*


 
I knew all about Salvadore, but I figured people were exaggerating. Nope. He turned out to be every bit the bad motherfucker he was made out to be.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 11, 2009)

Joining this message board.


----------



## Envy (Sep 12, 2009)

Klay said:


> Thats even possible? lol
> 
> Did anything happen to it before you broke it? Or did it just decide to randomly brake while walking just to piss you off?



The latter. Walk walk walk BREAK.

I *THINK* I pressed down while my foot was on it's side, thus snapping the ankle. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2009)

I joined FAF. :c

Also 0 for 50 in a round at a Halo LAN party back in the day.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Believing that the Wii has good games other than Brawl or No More Heroes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Believing that the Wii has good games other than Brawl or No More Heroes.



The Godfather: Blackhand Edition
Scarface: The World is Your's
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Metroid Prime III: Corruption
Mario Kart Wii (against human opponents, the AI opponents cheat like crazy)
Ghostbusters: The Video Game
Punch-Out!!
Little King's Story


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Gasp, I forgot about Punch-Out.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 12, 2009)

^--- Realizing hes missed Okami and the fact that Twilight Prinxcess can be played on GC.

Epic fail - I not only forgot about going to church, I slept through it anyways.  I got up at 2pm in the afternoon, realized Id missed Church and swore at myself for 5 minutes.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Falling asleep in class one day, swearing at and then acidentally punching the teacher in the face with shock when he tried to wake me up, then getting suspended for a day because of it :/

thats prob my MOST epic fail eva


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> ^--- Realizing hes missed Okami



^--- Realizing Okami can also be played on PS2.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 12, 2009)

i was going for a no game overs record with ocarina of time.
i left kid link standing in hyrule field and changed the channel to check something on TV and when i went back to the video game link was dead, the stalchildren came out after dark and he sat there till they killed him...all i had to do was FUGGEN PAUSE.

my cats also ran by and unplugged the controlls from the N64 as i was fighting gannondorf D: i was like "why is link not moving....OH SHIT" *scrambles to plug em back in.


----------



## Tabr (Sep 12, 2009)

Blowing myself up via gate guns in EVE after forgetting that .1 space is in fact not .0 space.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha, I just remembered another epic fail.

Using the Master Ball on a Spearow in Pokemon Red.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha, I just remembered another epic fail.
> 
> Using the Master Ball on a Spearow in Pokemon Red.



Thats nothing, my ex-best friend once dropped his Masterball so he could pick up a Rare Candy, he thought he could pick it back when he used the candy xD


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha, I just remembered another epic fail.
> 
> Using the Master Ball on a Spearow in Pokemon Red.


 
That happened to me too, only i used it on a venonat. I was kinda stupid back then.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, I know one that happened to my brother.

He was playing Legend of zelda a link to the past. He was playing it on our actual super Nintendo. He was playing it in my room I was on the top bunk and he was on the bottom bunk (I used to have a bunkbed) Our super Nintendo is a major piece of shit. If you accidentally touch the console your game will crash. He was almost to the end and is telling me that he hasn't saved once and all this other stuff. I couldn't hear him so I jump off the top bunk causing his game to crash.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow now im starting to realise how many times ive failed at gaming 

Taking on a Deathclaw with a Baseball-bat in Fallout3 first time i played it.

3 guesses what happened...


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 13, 2009)

Playing against my mate on gears looking straight at him for 30 seconds...
head explodes

"why didn't you shoot"
"I thought you were a steam pipe"


----------



## Ares (Sep 15, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Wow now im starting to realise how many times ive failed at gaming
> 
> Taking on a Deathclaw with a Baseball-bat in Fallout3 first time i played it.
> 
> 3 guesses what happened...


 
oh I bet i know what happend!  U wacked him in his head and he was all like D=< (ANGRY FACE!) then he kicked ur @$$ =D


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Buying an Inuyasha game. >:


----------



## Lasair (Sep 18, 2009)

Ares said:


> oh I bet i know what happend!  U wacked him in his head and he was all like D=< (ANGRY FACE!) then he kicked ur @$$ =D



Well, yeah pretty much :/


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 18, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Buying an Inuyasha game. >:



Ouch. Still recovering from that, I gather?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

My most epic fail is probly my dad walking in on me and my mate at the time half naked in his living room. We thought no one was home all that could be said was oops


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Aaryn Skychaser said:


> Ouch. Still recovering from that, I gather?



Baaaaaaaaad phase of my life, brah. you would not BELIEVE the mannerisms I developed and had to shake playing that game.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> My most epic fail is probly my dad walking in on me and my mate at the time half naked in his living room. We thought no one was home all that could be said was oops


 
By "mate" you mean partner-- _date_, right?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 18, 2009)

Lately when I try to play Mr.Driller W, about 50% of my playthroughs are full of fail.

For example, I make it down to 300m on a 1,000m level... then I get crushed by a falling block.  No big, but then I get crushed by a _second_ falling block not 3m away.

And I seem to lose a surprising # of lives within literally the first 20m (EDIT: now 12m!  New record!) of any level with crystal blocks....


----------



## Ares (Sep 22, 2009)

this is REALLY oftopic but does anyone know how to get rid of windows antivirus pro 2010?????


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 22, 2009)

The day I started Ninja Gaiden 2 on Mentor


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 22, 2009)

Ares said:


> this is REALLY oftopic but does anyone know how to get rid of windows antivirus pro 2010?????



You know there is a separate forum for this right? I don't think it's wise posting in a topic that has NOTHING to do with getting rid of a program.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2009)

Get shot in the back by a Rinka, then in the face by Mother Fucking Brain's eye beam, then landing in a pit of lava to die horribly. All in about 4 seconds.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 23, 2009)

So I spotted a spy who was stealthed. Then I walked over to the spy, sawed him, and said "I saw a spy". 

Then I didn't get why people were saying "nice one" for about a minute or so.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2009)

Playing Dawn of War Soul Storm.
turtled for so long as the IG till I can pull out a BaneBlade, to only fucking realize...the building next to the building where the bane blade come out from was blocking it from even being used.


----------



## sai_041 (Sep 24, 2009)

I sideswiped my dads car with my moms van. Ruined both of the family cars in about 2 seconds, and I didn't have my license, my permit, insurance, or even permission to move the cars in the first place. Oh, and did I mention it was at a Christmas party my parents threw? lol.


----------



## Laski (Sep 29, 2009)

Of all the games I've played, the most epic fails I've had was in Resident Evil 5, which I bought for PC that came out lately.
First epic fail I had was after my 1st encouter with an enemy, when many of them started to run toward me and Sheva. After few shots, we were left with no bullets. And I was so smart to just ran into them with a knife. How clever of me that was -.-
Later, at the famous public assembly, I had so many fails before I managed to beat it. So many enemies, so little bullets with the always same result; EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't remember the name of the game, Jetstrike or something. It was a side-view shootemup with jets, and at one point my plane was so damaged I decided to eject.
I landed safely, only to be hit by my plane a few seconds later.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Would you like to read a story, it has pictures.

It is about me on my bike and some guy clipped me. I crashed and the police got involvedâ€¦. Story is over.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2009)

*wonders why folks putting RL fail into a GAMING Section which denotes Gaming Epic fail*

Any game where I am doing a defense job to only have the game close down due to a friend talking to me on a messenger >[


----------



## outward (Sep 29, 2009)

I got my character and my horse stuck inside a bolder in ES: Oblivion.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 29, 2009)

I lost to broke the first time I played pokemon blue
I chose charmander. ;p


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> I lost to broke the first time I played pokemon blue
> I chose charmander. ;p


You mean Brock?  That's not necessarily an epic fail, Charmander has a mandatory weakness to Rock and Water attacks (your first two Gym Leaders) and there's virtually no way around it at that point in the game.  Charmander is just the "hard" route of early game play.


----------

